

Open Container Project - craneca0
http://opencontainers.org/

======
evolve2k
"Docker donating its container format and runtime, runC, to the OCP to serve
as the cornerstone of this new effort."

This is a fantastic initiative, bringing everyone to one standard is to be
applauded. Congratulations to all involved.

Wonderful also to see Docker pitching in what they started.

